# My Bulking Diet and a Great Recipe



## CBS42 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys, just started my first bulking cycle and am curious if my diet is a good one. I'm open to any and all feedback...My stats are 6'1, 173lb and my goals are to reach 185-190 of solid lean muscle. Right now I'm about an 8-10% body fat. Here's my daily intake:

Meal 1 (8am)- 1 cup of oats, 6 egg whites

Meal 2 (10:30am- 30 mins pre-workout)- Natural peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat bread

Meal 3 (Immediate pwo)- Protein shake with cup of chocolate milk

Meal 4 (an hour after pwo shake)- 1 cup of brown rice and 8oz of chicken

Meal 5- 5:30- Fish or chicken with sweet potato and vegetables

Meal 6- 7:30- Protein shake (200 cal, 5g carb, 40g protein)

Meal 7- 9:30- 1 cup of greek yogurt, 1/2 cup of cottage cheese and tbsp of splenda brown sugar (AMAZING RECIPE WHEN YOU MIX ALL)

Total- My totals have been between 2900-3400 calories, 50-70g fat, 300-350g carbs, 240-280g protein.

Please help me, I'm really committed to reaching my goals.

Right now I'm in the gym 2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on, 1 day off so I'm doing heavy training 4-5x a week.

Thanks guys!


----------

